# engine problem



## werdnash2002 (May 2, 2006)

I have only had the car for 2 weeks so far and have been babying it, but the last owner put a cam in it and x pipe and had it for 8900k miles so that is prob the reason behind this problem. The cam install was done by a pro shop and all the springs and timing chain, pushrods and crankbolt were upgraded. When I start the car about 1/2 the time the revs bounce from 300rmp to 1100rpm for about 30 seconds (the car almost stalls) and when it reaches the low 300rpm I can hear bad sounds like rattling inside the engine. It drives good apart from this but do you guys have any ideas before I bring it to the dealer today? Also the car is leaking oil, I can smell it and see smoke coming from under the hood. 2005 GTO with 9k miles.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Maybe the tune wasn’t done right if at all or maybe it needs to be checked. Sounds like the idle timing may need to be adjusted. I have seen where some of the LS-1Tech guys talk about having to adjust the injectors when they install a bigger cam so that it gets enough fuel at start up. A bigger cam would run lean if it doesn’t get the fuel it needs. It would probably help to invest in a Predator and check the tune every once in awhile due to changing conditions. Also use a higher octane fuel.


----------



## werdnash2002 (May 2, 2006)

The car was tuned at www.proautotech.com, I called the shop and they told me when they removed the headers and intake that they re tuned the car. The car was tuned also when the cam and all the mods were installed. I brought the car to the dealer today and they gave me a loaner till tuesday as there service department is closed on weekends. It doesnt do it every time the car starts but at least 50% of the time. Im worried tho about the sound the engine makes when the revs drop to 300rpm, so I dont wanna drive it till its looked at.


----------

